# Enjoying the Spring weather?



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 23, 2013)

And the clocks go forward next weekend too. I'm freezing this morning. I'd like to know when Spring will show its face.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> And the clocks go forward next weekend too. I'm freezing this morning. I'd like to know when Spring will show its face.



my living room clock will not need changing i never changed it last time its been constantly an hour fast. when i saw this headline i thought it was taking the micky


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2013)

This time last year the temperature was in the 20s C - currently 2C here in Hampshire


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 23, 2013)

And let's not forget Groubdhog Day. *Punxsutawney Phil 'indicted' in Ohio over spring prediction*


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just reading the BBC website. The weather has cut electricity to the entire Isle Of Arran. It could be up to 3 days before the power is restored there. Scottish Power have sent an emergency generator over there so that Auchrannie (a hotel on the island)can be used as a soup kitchen and First aid centre. My brother lives and works over there, hope he's okay.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2013)

its snow flurrys here but at least its not laying


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## FM001 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Just reading the BBC website. The weather has cut electricity to the entire Isle Of Arran. It could be up to 3 days before the power is restored there. Scottish Power have sent an emergency generator over there so that Auchrannie (a hotel on the island)can be used as a soup kitchen and First aid centre. My brother lives and works over there, hope he's okay.




Wow

Beautiful island Arran, been there once and would love to go back again, hope your brother and the residents get by until the power is restored.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 23, 2013)

toby said:


> Wow
> 
> Beautiful island Arran, been there once and would love to go back again, hope your brother and the residents get by until the power is restored.



I have a friend who managed to find a job in another hotel on Arran and is meant to start on Monday. She can't get through to them obviously. I have told her to wait till she can get in touch with them on Monday before heading over as if there's still no electricity by Monday, there's not much her employers can do for her. My family haven't heard from my brother yet, but he'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sure the islanders are as well prepared as we were in the remote bit of Quebec where I grew up.  Since living in southern Britain, I've become as soft as everyone else!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 23, 2013)

I've built a nice snowman today


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 23, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'm sure the islanders are as well prepared as we were in the remote bit of Quebec where I grew up.  Since living in southern Britain, I've become as soft as everyone else!



Us Scots are hardy folk!!!


----------



## Garthion (Mar 23, 2013)

The reason we've still got this bad weather is that the Gulf Stream (that warm sea current from the other side of the Atlantic) has shifted to pass to the south of us, delivering it's warm sea waters to Europe. Doesn't help that the Jet stream is currently north of us either. This is giving us even colder weather than normal. I'm not looking forwards to walking to work tomorrow afternoon if the Snow is still around


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2013)

I have just about recovered after watching sun playing football this morning (A bit cold)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 24, 2013)

Been watching Sky News today and reading the BBC News website and the pictures show the Isle Of Arran seems to have been hit pretty bad with snow and still has no electricity. My brother texted my sister last night to say he was okay. Some news reports are saying it could be Friday before electricity is fully restored. I can only hope the situation gets better over here. With all that snow they have it must be grim but that cold easterly wind blowing hard today just makes it worse.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2013)

Spring chickens? Brrrr!!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 25, 2013)

My brother got his electricity back today.  The island is still pretty much snowbound and his work has no electricity. Hopefully things will improve pretty soon there.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> My brother got his electricity back today.  The island is still pretty much snowbound and his work has no electricity. Hopefully things will improve pretty soon there.



Hope so Cat! Terrible, horrible weather!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 25, 2013)

I hadn't heard from him since Saturday so it was such a relief to hear some good news today that he had electricity. It must be grim living there just now.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2013)

Like the chickens with there jumpers on


----------

